# What weird things are in your emergency car kit?



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

I made dh a winter car kit this weekend. Just wondering if anyone has put anything "weird" in theirs- something most people would not think to put in something like this? I want some more ideas!
I put a couple of disposeable diapers in his in case of a wreck or something where he gets a gash. I am going to order some quick clot but this will have to do until then. But probably I will end up keeping them in there anyway.


----------



## carasel (Dec 31, 2009)

The diapers are not so weird. I carry tampons for major puncture wounds and kotex for gashes. Quick clot in the gauze pad is more control able than the granules. Especially in a high stress situation Don't forget to check the expiration dates.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I keep a shovel and a fire extinguisher... but I don't think those are too weird.

Sanitary napkins for any wounds, can't think of a reason to use a tampon. I have a medical bag, but I need to re-do it since stuff has been used out of it and not replaced.


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Tampons I was told could be used for nose bleeds or large puncture wounds.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I keep one Cuban cigar and a lighter in a little double ziplock baggy.

I figure, when I go out, I'm goin' out in style. :indif:


I don't know, though....... is that really weird ? :shrug:


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I guess I'm really boring because there's nothing weird in my car kit. :ashamed:

Maybe I should put some dark chocolate in mine, so I can go out in style like Forerunner...]


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Moleskin


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't have a winter car kit. Winter is half our life so the expectations are different I guess. I sometimes take my mitts and toque along if we are going on a longer trip.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Cigar and lighter; it was good enough for Will Smith and Jeff Goldblum.

Chemical hand warmers and plastic ponchos. Maybe not weird but certainly not common.


----------



## carasel (Dec 31, 2009)

tampons for large puncture wounds. bullet holes


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Kitty litter and nip of whiskey .... Kitty litter to put under tires for traction, whiskey for when the kitty litter doesn't work - not enough to get you drunk, but just a taste to remind you that sometimes things are out of your hands and it is better to just sit back and chill for a spell.


----------



## bouvi (Jun 1, 2013)

a dog first aid kit is mine 
it was a garage sale find 
and yes I have a first aid kit for humans too


----------



## mamastars (Feb 28, 2006)

toilet paper and big coffee can with lid.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

A large metal coffee can with a lid, and inside it one of those decorator fat candles and some wooden matches. If you're stranded in a snow bank you shouldn't leave the car, especially out in the middle of nowhere. Light the candle in the can and it will keep the inside of the car warmer than the outside.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Candles, weather proof matches, dog chain, tuna salad kits, fire starters...I forget what else in in there.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Full size ax and pry bar, they can be used to assist in vehicle rescue. If I am stranded along the road there will be some woods nearby, I will be building a giant fire not some little tiny fire. I carry a lot of things in my kit but in reality I am never more than a few miles from a house in this area.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2013)

Fire starter and dryer lint squished flat in a ZipLoc. (LOL!)

Plus Sunscreen. Bug spray. Flashlight. Firearm. Extra ammo.
And usually a bag of beef jerky... Until i eat it, and then i replace it & eat that one. LOL!


----------



## Santa Claus (Dec 25, 2011)

peppermint sticks for energy, and chocolate bars.

Those chemical hand warmers and a big piece of polar fleece. (red of course)


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

I carry a lot of things. Jumper cables, tool kit, winch , chains ,tow strap, ham radio, CB radio, first aid kit with clot bandage/ tourniquet/ BP cuff/ stethoscope/ roll splint/ and , fire extinguisher, fleece jacket, rain jacket, socks, gloves, space blanket, food, water, ax, pick ax, shovel, flash lights, compass, binoculars and matches/lighter, warning tri angles, warning lights and knife . 

Dog leashes, collar, horse leads, halters, whip, lasso, extra ropes and tie downs. 

I recently added a pop can stove and a pot to heat water / make coffee with.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

None of those are weird for emergency kits. Now my self I keep a tube of mascara and lip gloss in my kit, along with cleaning wipes, garbage bags, gummy bears and crayons.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I have fishing line and hooks. I have never needed to use in an emergency situation, but we have used them for fishing for fun


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I am a transplanted Cajun now living in a land where it snows, and ice happens. I learned to adapt--in a hurry--and I have in my vehicle much of what has already been posted in this thread. 

In addition, I also have my Bible and other reading material to help divert my mind to a better place, and to pass the time in case I actually do get stuck somewhere. Also thinking of adding a deck of cards. Even if I am alone, it would be handy for a few distracting games of Solitaire.

I'm also thinking of getting a battery operated carbon monoxide detector/alarm to stash in there as well. We've all heard stories of what snow blocking the exhaust pipe, burning candles, etc. can do (even with a window cracked open)... Yep, I know you are not supposed to run the engine for long, and why you need to get out of the vehicle and check for exhaust blockage, but hey, I am amazed at how_ fast_ that white stuff can pile up... 


.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't know that a tampon in a large puncture wound would be safe. I'd rather just pack it with sterile gauze then cover with more gauze.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

After reading these lists, I realize that I need to change out my emergency bag and gear for the seasons. I do have a good pair of winter boots in the car but I think I should switch out the socks for 2 pair of longer, warmer socks instead of ankle socks.

A compass is a must-have for me, especially being out on country roads.

Thanks for the additional ideas!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2013)

Annsni said:


> I don't know that a tampon in a large puncture wound would be safe. I'd rather just pack it with sterile gauze then cover with more gauze.



My co-worker, who was deployed four times, swears that they used them for gunshot wounds. Even the Medics carry them.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

TraciInTexas said:


> My co-worker, who was deployed four times, swears that they used them for gunshot wounds. Even the Medics carry them.


I would think they would be sterile, they are meant to absorb and are packaged in waterproof individual packages. Makes sense to me. However, seems like it would need to be a pretty bad wound for this to be the right dressing. Likely won't be added to my GHB.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I have nothing weirder than TP now. But this thread reminded me that I need to throw some old polypro long johns in the car. I often wear skirts to work and while I have a long down coat and a reflective bivvey sack in the car some long johns would make trekking out in a skirt a lot nicer!

Oh, and cards are a great idea!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Habanero hot sauce... to spice up the several weeks worth of food in the back seat... I hate bland food...


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Maxi Pad
Tampon's
Contact holders / saline solution
Sutures
Tums
A book on first aid
A book on 'survival outside'.
The Holy Bible
Water purification tabs.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Admittedly, I am weird! That's no secret :cute: I am also prepared for pretty much anything that comes at me. Nobody's perfect but over the years I've learned to ignore those folks who say "oh that's crazy, we'll never need all that", etc. My life and my loved ones' lives depend on me having whatever we need whenever we need it. 

I think RaymondJames and I live similar lifestyles LOL. I live in North Florida (upper 20s at night this week :yuck but travel often north and south of here. I've had a few instances where these preps have come in handy. From bribing wayward cattle or horses to catching an injured doggie in the highway median, or just a spur of the moment weekend trail ride with friends that turned into an emergency evac of injured horse and rider :facepalm:

Every single time my diesel crewcab pickup leaves the driveway this weirdness is what's on board:

Truck packing

Holy Bible
New Testament

Solar charger
Xtra phone for 911 only w/charger
AA batteries
12v lantern 
2 inverters
Cords/cables for accessories
Cell phone, iPod, iPad, laptop, air card, music
Crank radio w/weather
CB radio w/laminated contact list
Extra set of keys!
Binoculars
Emergency triangle flashers
2 fire extinguishers
Tool box
Spare parts box
Jumper cables
Come-along, chains
Camping shovel/ax
4x4s, 5/8" plywood 4x4, rebar
Maps
Pens, paper
Oil
Transmission fluid
Brake fluid
Wiper fluid
2 5gal fuel cans

Small fak
Full Medic Bag
Asthma inhaler
Eyewash
50 sunscreen
Cutter insect repellant
Heater packs
Instant Ice
Aleve
Eye wash
Non-latex gloves

Toilet paper
Paper towels
Toothpaste/brush
Moisturizer
Feminine pads
Hair bands
Towels
Washcloths
Soap
Ziplock bags
Kleenex
Wet wipes

Bandanas
Watch caps
Baseball caps
Rain gear
Heavy jacket
Light windbreaker
Fleece hoody
HD Leather work gloves
Fleece lined driving gloves
Leather belt w/butt pack
2 Xtra pants, shirt, underwear
3 pair Merino wool socks
2 pair calf hi support socks
Knee warmers
Rubber boots w/fleece insoles
Sneakers w/gel insoles
Hiking boots waterproof
Xtra pair eyeglasses /contact lens


2 24/pk water
Straw filter
Ice packs
Ziplock bags
Snacks
MREs w/heater
Oatmeal/raisin packs
Granola packs
Dry soup packs
Hard candy tin
Dried fruit packs
Coffee packs w/dry milk
Tea bags
Sugar and honey packs
3 thermoses
3 coolers
Rocket stove,
Oven mitt
Heat loop
Coffeepot
Aluminum foil
Trash bags

Seat covers w/organizer pockets
Tarps
Sleeping bags
Sheets
Blankets
Inflatable pillows
Hand warmers


Dog leashes, harnesses, collars
Dog food, bowls, treats
Med bag
Vet records
Blankets, sheets, tarps
Ziplock bags
Trash bags
Non-latex gloves
Folding Dog crate

Horse halters, lead ropes, lasso, 
Blankets, sheets, tarps
Med bag
Non-latex gloves
Hay/haybags, feed, buckets
Longe whip
Ziplock bags
Trash bags

Bumper hitch/lock
Winch
Tie-down Straps
Cargo nets
Hydraulic jack
2 mounted spares
Extra lug nuts

Onstar w/telephony & directory installed
Emergency info attached to sun visor 
USRider equestrian ins
USAA ins comprehensive pkg
Truck/camper/horsetrailer registration

The above list is for the truck alone. If I'm pulling the horse trailer or the camper then there's a separate list for each.

If babies are involved, there's a separate list for them.

Adjust for your and your family's personal situation. Truly, there is no weird. There's only Prepared or Unprepared. Your choice 

PS Umm, I left a couple things off, cause it depends where you live and your local laws about certain things. I love Florida 

In His Love
Mich


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

sandsuncritters said:


> Admittedly, I am weird! That's no secret :cute: I am also prepared for pretty much anything that comes at me. Nobody's perfect but over the years I've learned to ignore those folks who say "oh that's crazy, we'll never need all that", etc. My life and my loved ones' lives depend on me having whatever we need whenever we need it.
> 
> I think RaymondJames and I live similar lifestyles LOL. I live in North Florida (upper 20s at night this week :yuck but travel often north and south of here. I've had a few instances where these preps have come in handy. From bribing wayward cattle or horses to catching an injured doggie in the highway median, or just a spur of the moment weekend trail ride with friends that turned into an emergency evac of injured horse and rider :facepalm:
> 
> ...


Making a list like that would hurt my head...

I keep bins and milk crates of stuff in the back seat of my truck... all the important stuff is in there...

What's fun, is having to look for something and finding something I forgot I even had back there... just like Christmas morning!


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

You'll probably notice that there are multiples of certain things like trash bags, ziplock bags, non-latex gloves. 

That is because this list is grouped according to subject matter and groups are stored in separate containers/areas. For example, I don't want to have to raid my food container for a trash bag or gloves to pick up dog poop or a dead animal.

This grouping technique can be used effectively in any vehicle. Even a Ford Focus or Volkswagon Jetta LOL. Examples: My sister's Cadillac trunk could fit a small city in there, and a son fits most of the above plus baby gear and all his firefighting/EMS gear in a GMC extended cab Sierra. It all depends how creatively you stack/store it. 

Another issue is to make sure to keep a master list and replace anything used immediately! 

And finally, everyone who either drives or rides in that vehicle should be familiar with everything stored in it; where it's located in the vehicle; and most importantly, how to use it. If the driver is incapacitated others must know how to access what they need to help the driver, call for help, and maintain themselves.

I'm passionate about this subject because I know firsthand how tragically things can turn out when people find themselves in emergency situations without means to survive.

Be Prepared! 

In His Love
Mich


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I hesitate to say, but guess there's no harm in looking stupid at my age. In my car only, which only I drive, there's a folding wooden tray table along with several telescoping chairs and tables in the trunk and several LED lanterns. The table can provide clean above ground surface area for food prep, medical supply lay out, card playing if it's not too windy or dark or wet, and the chairs invite company to sit and chat, or put another log on the fire, whatever. I can sleep in the car, no problem. I don't keep major food supplies or water in the car as those are stocked in prior to going somewhere. I got the table and camping chairs at Walmart at different sales and didn't pay over $10 each for any of them. They don't take up much room. It's also obvious none of this is practical for severe weather situations.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Probably the weirdest things in mine are a 5 gallon shower bag, chia seed/goji berry/raw cacoa mix and a camping cookware/utensil set. 

Which reminds me, I need to go through my pack...

~ST


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

To keep "all that crap" in your vehicle, and knowing how to use it.

http://www.newser.com/story/179283/...rt&utm_medium=united&utm_campaign=rss_topnews

The bonus being that his tumor was discovered, but that's another thread.

In His Love
Mich


----------



## NorthernMich (Apr 30, 2006)

sometimes I have that BIG list-called bugout bag.

I drive 20 hours picking up cars-Leatherman tool or likewise, light zippered camping blanket, small camping pillow-memory foam kind, meds, pain meds, snacks, Marbles jacknife...

For those who do chemical handwarmers and ziplock bags...putting handwarmers in the bag cuts off oxygen and it stops heating, open the bag and it reheats.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

NorthernMich said:


> For those who do chemical handwarmers and ziplock bags...putting handwarmers in the bag cuts off oxygen and it stops heating, open the bag and it reheats.


 Good to know. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

sandsuncritters said:


> Admittedly, I am weird! That's no secret :cute: I am also prepared for pretty much anything that comes at me. Nobody's perfect but over the years I've learned to ignore those folks who say "oh that's crazy, we'll never need all that", etc. My life and my loved ones' lives depend on me having whatever we need whenever we need it.
> 
> I think RaymondJames and I live similar lifestyles LOL. I live in North Florida (upper 20s at night this week :yuck but travel often north and south of here. I've had a few instances where these preps have come in handy. From bribing wayward cattle or horses to catching an injured doggie in the highway median, or just a spur of the moment weekend trail ride with friends that turned into an emergency evac of injured horse and rider :facepalm:
> 
> ...


Whoa! First question: Is there enough room for you behind the wheel.
How about other passengers
Second question: What would you add if you lived up here in Canada. *


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Sanza said:


> Whoa! First question: Is there enough room for you behind the wheel.
> How about other passengers
> Second question: What would you add if you lived up here in Canada. *


When I lived in AK, simply added two sleeping bags (had several extras), one an expedition weight bag, and the other a regular four season bag. With the right bag, one can sleep in any conditions.


----------



## stevesmitty79 (Dec 25, 2005)

I have a 10' black leather bullwhip sitting on the black dashboard of my pickup. No one ever notices it. And it's not just for emergencies.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

CajunSunshine said:


> I am a transplanted Cajun now living in a land where it snows, and ice happens. I learned to adapt--in a hurry--and I have in my vehicle much of what has already been posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> I'm also thinking of getting a battery operated carbon monoxide detector/alarm to stash in there as well. We've all heard stories of what snow blocking the exhaust pipe, burning candles, etc. can do (even with a window cracked open)... Yep, I know you are not supposed to run the engine for long, and why you need to get out of the vehicle and check for exhaust blockage, but hey, I am amazed at how_ fast_ that white stuff can pile up...
> ...


Excellent idea and one I never would have thought of. Thanks!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

A 'go girl'.....


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> A 'go girl'.....


I have one of these too, plus tp for after 

We recently bartered with our neighbors for phone chargers for the vehicles. DH bought me a search warmer that plugs into the lighter for Christmas.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

TraciInTexas said:


> My co-worker, who was deployed four times, swears that they used them for gunshot wounds. Even the Medics carry them.


I'd think that a tampon would be too absorbant and cause more blood loss.


----------



## NorthernMich (Apr 30, 2006)

A
First Aid-tweezers, al. pad, bandages, small band, wp tape, adh. Bandage, Ricola, gauze, needles, tea, ES Exed.,WP med cont., pain reliever, Tums, cinnamon, Pet Jelly, antibiotic cream, Pepto., toothpick, steel tweezers, scissors. 10&#8217; coated braided cable w/snaps, JB Weld, butane-1.48oz

B
Tin with lint and wp matches, notebook, pen, N Test, soap, twisty, 3 zipties, 3 rubber bands, 2 toenail clippers, 6 eyeglass screwdrivers.
C
SS folding shovel, 2-org hd ties, 50&#8217; paracord, spoon-knife tool, 5 tine frog spear w screw, splitshots, swivels, #10 hooks, fish line, .22 shells some CB, small folding pliers, 5 led flashlight(4-LR44), green garden wire, mini-Stanley cutter, bu-lighter, 2-superglues, ziplock bags, wax, LR 44 batteries, paracord handle, DEET, compass.

OUTSIDE BAG-2 fixed knives, Leatherman/scissor, pliers in cases, fillet knife in case, mini-mag,parachute cord bracelet, 2-carbiner clips, med container tubes, mini-carbiner style clips, mini folding knife.
IN BAG-water bladder, filter, IF not worn LCR-22


----------



## NorthernMich (Apr 30, 2006)

A
First Aid-tweezers, al. pad, bandages, small band, wp tape, adh. Bandage, Ricola, gauze, needles, tea, ES Exed.,WP med cont., pain reliever, Tums, cinnamon, Pet Jelly, antibiotic cream, Pepto., toothpick, steel tweezers, scissors. 10â coated braided cable w/snaps, JB Weld, butane-1.48oz

B
Tin with lint and wp matches, notebook, pen, N Test, soap, twisty, 3 zipties, 3 rubber bands, 2 toenail clippers, 6 eyeglass screwdrivers.
C
SS folding shovel, 2-org hd ties, 50â paracord, spoon-knife tool, 5 tine frog spear w screw, splitshots, swivels, #10 hooks, fish line, .22 shells some CB, small folding pliers, 5 led flashlight(4-LR44), green garden wire, mini-Stanley cutter, bu-lighter, 2-superglues, ziplock bags, wax, LR 44 batteries, paracord handle, DEET, compass.

OUTSIDE BAG-2 fixed knives, Leatherman/scissor, pliers in cases, fillet knife in case, mini-mag,parachute cord bracelet, 2-carbiner clips, med container tubes, mini-carbiner style clips, mini folding knife.
IN BAG-water bladder, filter, IF not worn LCR-22


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

Extra fluids for every system in the car (oil, trans fluid, coolant etc.)


----------



## tkrabec (Mar 12, 2003)

I keep my GHB gear in a cooler with a gallon of water. That helps to mitigate the swings from hot to really hot in the FL sun.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

What others might consider weird, would be normal for others... 

I'd dread having Law Enforcement wanting to 'search' my vehicle... it might take a day or two to itemize everything...

I guess one might consider having a library (real paper ones) in their back seat... Been caught a few times in life, w/o anything to read, and swore to never get caught 'naked' again.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Weird is in the eye of the un-trained or un-tested. Exceptions I'm sure there are...LOL


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

A shotgun and a shovel.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My winter breakdown kit now only consists of my vehicle BOB, dual magnetic roof mounted amber warning beacons and cellphone. If I do venture out in winter weather in a vehicle I now make darn sure I only travel the reliable cell reception corridors so if I get stuck all I got to do is flip the switch to turn on the beacons , call my tow man and wait for the mother hen dress down during the ride home with my rig chained down on the flatbed behind us.


----------

